# Memphis Belle reviews



## Royzee617 (Jun 11, 2005)

That superb film MB was plugged on Briti TV ca 15 years ago and t'other day I re-found some recordings of Wogan and Norman so thought you might like to see these.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 11, 2005)

Interview with David Putnam the producer of MB. Sorry I missed off the ending.


----------



## trackend (Jun 12, 2005)

I always liked Barry Norman as a film critic he was always fair in his remarks.
Good post Roy


----------

